# The Super Mario World Restored project



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)

Twitter user lebrickster revealed the Super Mario World Restored project.
Thanks to the Gigaleak, he and his friends we were able to find proper names for many instruments for Super Mario World, which lead to finding the source for those samples.
They are now restoring the OST for Super Mario World with these source samples.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 4, 2021)

They gon get sued.


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 5, 2021)

where to get the samplz? i wanna make some music!
dug a little and seems they were ripped from the Roland D-550 which came out in *1987*.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Absolute legends


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2021)

Interesting indeed


----------



## ital (Feb 5, 2021)

If the Nintendo Playstation had dropped this is how the game would've sounded. Ns composers really know how to make a tune. 

Will they be redoing the entire soundtrack and patching it into the game as that would be something.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Feb 5, 2021)

listening to athletic with the uncompressed samples makes it sound like an early 1900s bar tune


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 5, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> listening to athletic with the uncompressed samples makes it sound like an early 1900s bar tune



think I just cummed


----------



## ital (Feb 5, 2021)

It really shows you how Nintendo purposefully downplay their magnificence. Just look at Galaxy in 4K:



Puts many modern games to shame and all the emulator does is turn up the internal resolution so much like this music the splendor was there all along. Imagine playing SMW for the first time on a CD and having a soundtrack this crisp to go along with gameplay that tight? 

Even if all they'd done on the Wii U was use the new hardware as a layer to upscale and finetune the old games in HD that would've been enough to wow people because they'd already made the games but always cheap out on the tech. Strange way of doing things but then thats what modders are for. 

To do what Nintenwon't.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

ital said:


> If the Nintendo Playstation had dropped this is how the game would've sounded. Ns composers really know how to make a tune.
> 
> Will they be redoing the entire soundtrack and patching it into the game as that would be something.


I´m sure there will be a MSU-1 patch release in the future.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)

Jammin Sam Miller is working on a similiar project for Super Metroid!


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

I've listened to some of the songs and while some of them sound off, for the most part it's really good!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm gonna be honest.... I actually prefer the music the game was released with! I don't think this fits the SNES at all. 

Just my opinion of course!


----------



## ital (Mar 4, 2021)

Very cool:


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 4, 2021)

looks very promising...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh, so this is an _audio_ restoration. When I first read the title, I thought that meant updating the graphics and stuff to HD. My bad.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 8, 2021)

i need to hear this


----------

